# Kingston SD Karte Schreib- und Lesezugriff



## Jone (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich hab eine WAGO 750-8206 Steuerung mit einer 32 GB Kingston SD-Karte.

Will ich Parameter aus dem Programm auf die SD Karte wegspeichern, dann kommt der Fehler "Other problem while executing this function".




Dieser Code wird auf anderen ähnlichen Anlagen mit einer typgleichen SD-Karte betrieben und funktioniert.


Die SD Karte wurde mit FAT32 formatiert, Schreib-/Leseschutz ist deaktiviert, aber  er wird im WBM auch nicht als FAT32 erkannt sondern nur als "normale" Memory Card (siehe Screenshot).



Selbes wurde mit einer Transcend SD Karte 2 GB probiert. Das Problem bleibt dasselbe.


Wo könnte das Problem liegen? Was kann ich noch versuchen?


EDIT: Auch über ftp sehe ich die SD Karte unter dem Ordner Media nicht:


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Februar 2021)

Vielleicht kann die Steuerung keine SDHC Karten?


----------



## Jone (24 Februar 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann die Steuerung keine SDHC Karten?


Der Ausschnitt aus dem Datenblatt sagt:
Speicherkartentyp:  SD und SDHC bis 32 GB (Alle zugesicherten Eigenschaften sind nur in  Verbindung mit der WAGO-Speicherkarte 758-879/000-001 gültig.)


Da die typgleiche 32GB Kingston SD-Karte schon auf anderen Anlagen funktioniert (mit einer 750-8216 Steuerung), sollte es eig. auf dieser Anlage auch klappen.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Februar 2021)

> mit einer 750-8216 Steuerung)



das ist aber auch die zweite Generation, wir reden hier über die erste Generation.

Ich würde einfach mal eine SD (ohne HC) probieren. Das Formatieren hast du auch schon mal im WBM probiert? FAT32 ist nicht gleich FAT32. Die Sektoren können unterschiedlich groß sein.


----------



## Termi (4 März 2021)

Hallo 
Kartenslot defekt? Wenn es eine MicroSD ist würde ich mal den Adapter wechseln. Ich habe einen 8212er,  kann alle Karten (MicroSD+ Adapter oder SD direkt) lesen und schreiben. Die sind per ftp da, ohne dass ich mit dem Programm etwas gemacht habe. 

Termi


----------



## Oberchefe (4 März 2021)

> Ich habe einen 8212er



auch das ist die zweite Generation


----------



## KLM (5 März 2021)

Kann denn ein anderer Controller oder Windows noch auf die SD-Karte zugreifen?
Falls ja, versuch mal via Putty (oder SSH Tool Deiner Wahl) mit _ls /media/_ und _ls /media/sd/_, ob Linux da mehr sieht. Falls dem so ist erstell mit der Konsole via _nano /media/sd/dummy.txt_ eine neue Datei zu erstellen (irgendwas reinschreiben, mit [Strg.]+[x] beenden und mit [y]+[Enter] speichern. Dann schau mal, ob Du via FTP wieder was siehst.
Übrigens, wieso FAT32? Ich dachte bisher immer bei der Auswahl zum formatieren im WBM wird FAT16 verwendet?!


----------



## KLM (5 März 2021)

Auch und am WBM Screenshot erkennt man, dass Du noch eine alte Firmware verwendest. Die neue zeigt bei der SD-Karte ein bisschen mehr Infos an.


----------



## Termi (5 März 2021)

off topic: 
mit putty nehme ich noch zusätzlich WinSCP. Ist wesentlich übersichtlicher. :wink: 		

Termi


----------

